# cpu-galaxy



## kuma (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well! :mrgreen: 
I was having a spring clean on my laptop and came across a website in my favourites that I had forgot about and I thought I'd share it.
Many of you may have already come across it , it's been updated quiet a lot since I last saw it and it's worth a look if you like (very 8) nice looking electronic components!  

http://www.cpu-galaxy.at/

All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 29, 2011)

Very interesting Chris, thanks!

Phil


----------



## nivrnb (Dec 1, 2011)

Chris,

Thanks for the link, very interesting!!!


----------



## kuma (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi guy's! How are tricks today?
I hope all is well!
No worries , I thought that some here would get a kick from that! :mrgreen: 
I took a wallpaper from there , some stunning pics , 8) 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## glondor (Dec 1, 2011)

That is a fantastic site Kuma, thanks for the link.


----------



## kuma (Dec 2, 2011)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Dec 2, 2011)

i agree.thanks Kuma. I've used the site a few times already to identify some EPROMS and processors.


----------

